# My FN is here!



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, nevermind. I got all bent out of shape for nothing. The doors that are screwed up are being replaced all nice and free like. Darwin is doing wonderfully with all the space. This weekend all the hammocks and new toys get added and I'm starting to go in search of another ratty or two to add to the family. 
If there is one thing I wish I had known before I bought the cage it's how much a rat's personality can change once it's in there. My little boy Darwin was always shy until I put him in the FN, now he's running and jumping everywhere and acting like I'm his personal play toy. So everyone thinking about getting this cage, you really should buy it. Only thing you should know that I don't like about it is that you are going to need someone else to help you put it together. I did it by myself and it took me forever to get the last couple pieces in.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Please do keep us updated if you find any other things you like/dislike about it. I always like hearing people's thoughts on the FN.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

You should feel proud! Congrats on putting the cage together all by yourself. You should give yourself a big pat on the back. 

I'm going to be getting a FN in a couple of months and can't wait. Luckily for me I have my husband to help. He's usually good at those things. He built me a four story cage for my guinea pigs because I couldn't find a cage I liked that could house all my piggies in one spot.

Congrats again!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats!!! I love my FN. It was a surprise from a whole pile of wonderful ratfriends on a different forum, and came with 2 girls who put it together for me too 

If it had been up to me to make it, it would've been in its box for days!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hee hee... yeah, it took me forever to put it together myself. And my beloved roommate just laughed at me whenever I'd drop something or it would fall over...

:roll:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I think you'll love it!  I love love love my FN. I want another. Heh.


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've only had this one a couple days and already want another. I have 3 boys in the top part right now and I think it looks too small for them. 
I tried something a little different with mine. It seems like everyone is using towels at the bottom of their and I had planned to, but then we started remodeling and I ended up with a ton of carpet. I cut a couple pieces up so they fit inside and used that for the full levels. So far it's been really easy to spot clean whenever I walk past and it's too hard for them to try to move it around.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

DarkDesires814 said:


> I've only had this one a couple days and already want another. I have 3 boys in the top part right now and I think it looks too small for them.
> I tried something a little different with mine. It seems like everyone is using towels at the bottom of their and I had planned to, but then we started remodeling and I ended up with a ton of carpet. I cut a couple pieces up so they fit inside and used that for the full levels. So far it's been really easy to spot clean whenever I walk past and it's too hard for them to try to move it around.


How will you clean the carpet remnants? Let us know how this works out.


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

When I have a few pieces that need to be clean I'm going to take them outside and use a scrub brush and some sort of soap. I'm still looking into what kind would be best to use. After I hose them off I'm going to leave them on the deck to dry in the sun. I haven't had to clean any yet but when I do I can let you know if it's worth the extra work.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

honestly i would put them in the wash and just use hot water and extra rinses. as long as you have enough scraps to keep them switching out type thing. That is what i do with the towels.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

PICTURES?  hehe... i'm not sure what your talking about...i'm guessing a cage..... O.O LOL 

wOoT, yay anyway.

^_^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha...FN = Ferret Nation. Its the new cage that rat owners want...heheh. Even I have one amidst all my Martins!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

ooOOOoo ok. yeah i'd like to get a martin's cage... does FN cost less? *searches* 

<3


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Martin's are cheaper, but I love my FN... so easy to clean, so much space... it was worth what I paid. (Though if you can get the price matching trick to work you'll save a bundle.)


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer Martin's cages. But thats just my opinion.


----------

